# a little more on the ram



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been playing with my mapp torch for a while trying to come up with a better design in terms of ergonomics while keeping the modified chinese band attatchment points and i think i'm making progress. Here is the ram 2.0. The "stem" of the catapault goes down into a painted piece of 1/2 inch pvc pive(extremely tight fit. i have to squeeze the pvc length wise to slip the doubled over 5/16 inch steel in.) and epoxy resin fills the void between the steel and pvc to lock it all together, and of course i tied and heat-shrank an extended turks head knot over it all to give it a good grip. i also gave the horns a more complete and progressive polish to be gentle on the bands. all in all i find it a much more attractive, compact and effective catapault. i also have plans to incorporate some nice wood to counteract the utilitarian feel i've created with the paracord wrapping. If enough interest is generated, i would consider making a few catapaults for sale. however, if you have any suggestions or ideas to further improve the design, please let me know. If i were to make some to sell I wouldn't want to sell a substandard product. and like i said before, i'll be making one with a walnut grip that i'll post asap.

on another note, i'm still fresh out of ammo but i hope to be resupplied soon so i can get some chrony readings for my setup.

thanks, Colt T


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I sure like it the way you are doing it now. That paracord wrap is totally cool. I still think I prefer the ears to be in line with the rest of the slingshot though. But if you like it then who is to say that others wouldn't prefer it the way you have it . Sometimes these forums tend to get us all making the same kind of slingshots because of well-meaning statements like I just made. You have a very cool shooter there.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks for the kind words smitty. almost done with the wood handled version. it looks pretty handsome in walnut.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job, I like the paracord wrapping too....


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

good knot work. Like it a lot.


----------



## Pellethuntr (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nice piece you have there.. As a metal fanatic your even curves and smooth flowing lines deff appeal to me, very cool


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice. I like the paracord. Anxious to see the wood version.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

nice paracord job!!! (and bendig too!) that looks sooo comfy and "pachonsita"

really nice!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I was just thinking af this slingshot the other day. It seems to have been brought back to life!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice. I like this a lot, nice job with the paracord wrap.
Martin


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That must be quite hard to shoot, but I imagine it will have devastating power with heavy lead ammo!


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm glad to see people remembering my shooters







I've been quite busy so i haven't been able to mess with catapults lately. right after i made these rams, school got pretty rigorous. also, trying to get started with knife making is taking a portion of my time. soon though I'll be able to use my knife making forge on slingshots. i wonder what I'll come up with. anyway now that i've reached a small breaking point I'll do up some new shooters. I have some new ideas.

something i noticed though. Sam you're right! these bands are ridiculous! after making some theratube red bands, i noticed that they shot just barely slower the green. the green bands are grossly inefficient and really would be best for .60 caliber lead and up. After looking into the Chinese tubes, i realized that the red is also still on the thick end spectrum. you'll be seeing some new, thinner bands on my next slingshots.


----------

